# Ρεσιτάλ πιάνου Πάνου Καράν



## Alexandra (Nov 4, 2009)

Το Σάββατο 21 Νοεμβρίου, ώρα 8.30 μ.μ. στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής Αθηνών, αίθουσα Δημ. Μητρόπουλος.

*ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ*
Bach-Liszt: Prelude & Fugue in A minor
Frédéric Chopin: Four Ballades
Claude Debussy: Étude "pour les cinq doigts" 
Frédéric Chopin: Twelve Études Op. 10






Panos Karan​
Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες εδώ. Αγορά εισιτηρίων τηλεφωνικά στο 210 7282333 και online. 
Αν κάποιος κωλύεται να χρησιμοποιήσει πιστωτική κάρτα, ας μου πει για να αγοράσω εγώ το εισιτήριό του.


----------



## pit (Nov 4, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα μου, ήθελα πολύ να έρθω. Έχω πολλά χρόνια σχέση με τη μουσική (Μουσικό Σχολείο, Φιλαρμονική Λευκάδας...) και δε θα το έχανα, αλλά θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών εκείνο το Σαββατοκύριακο.

Καλή σας επιτυχία!

Να τον χαίρεσαι!


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2009)

Εγώ θα είμαι στην ίδια σειρά (και στους μη καπνίζοντες), έτσι;


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2009)

Εγώ θα εκδράμω στο κλεινό νάστυ τότε και θα είμαι παρών. :)
Όπως θα 'λεγε και η Ρίτα: Θα πάω λοιπόν μέγαρο, ν' ακούσω έναν παίδαρο!


----------



## mariposa (Nov 4, 2009)

Συγχαρητήρια στο παιδί, Αλεξάνδρα!
Δεν μπορούμε να βγάλουμε εισιτήριο στο εκδοτήριο;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 4, 2009)

Βεβαίως και μπορείτε. Όποιος βολεύεται να περάσει απ' το Μέγαρο.


----------



## Bill (Nov 5, 2009)

Και εγώ στέλνω συγχαρητήρια από μακριά, Αλεξάνδρα!


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2009)

Και για όσους το σκέφτονται ακόμα, να πω να πάτε. Σήμερα παρακολούθησα το ρεσιτάλ του Πανου με το ίδιο πρόγραμα εδω στο Λονδίνο και ήταν πολύ καλός, πηγαίνετε, θα σας αρέσει


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ, SBE, για την αυθόρμητη διαφήμιση. (Όχι, δεν την έβαλα εγώ να τα πει αυτά.) 

Ελπίζω να δω μερικούς από σας εκεί.


----------



## Dr Moshe (Nov 18, 2009)

Θερμά συγχαρητήρια, αγαπητή Αλεξάνδρα.

Θα είμαστε οπωσδήποτε παρόντες με τη σύζυγό μου. Εξάλλου, για να παραφράσω τον μεγάλο Πάουλ Χίντεμιτ, υπάρχουν δύο πράγματα μεγάλης αξίας, αν και συχνά παραγνωρισμένα: η καλή μουσική και η καθαρή συνείδηση. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2009)

Μετά το ρεσιτάλ θα ακολουθήσει ποτό (τουλάχιστον). Δεν ξέρουμε πού. Στο οποίο, πάντως, θα συμμετάσχουν και άτομα που δεν θα είναι στο Μέγαρο. Επικοινωνήστε με εμένα, την Αλεξάνδρα, την Crystal, τον Daeman, αν και αυτή τη στιγμή δεν γνωρίζουμε ούτε καν τι ώρα θα τελειώσουμε. Αλεξάνδρα;


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2009)

Συμφωνήθηκε να συναντηθούμε, μεταξύ 22:45 (ET of Recital End) και 23:00, στο μπαρ του _Πάρκου Ελευθερίας_.


http://www.toparko.gr/
Μόλις βγει κάποιος από το μετρό Μέγαρο Μουσικής, μπροστά του είναι ένα στενό ανηφορικό δρομάκι. Όταν ανηφορίσεις το δρομάκι φτάνεις σ' ένα αλσύλλιο, μέσα στο οποίο υπάρχει ένα μπαρ κι ένα εστιατόριο (χωριστά).


----------



## Elsa (Nov 21, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα, συγχαρητήρια και καλή επιτυχία στον Πάνο! 
Καλή διασκέδαση σε σας για μετά! :)


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 21, 2009)

Και από εμένα συγχαρητήρια. Κι αν ανεβάσετε κανά βιντεάκι στου youtube, πείτε το για όσους δεν μπορέσαμε να ακούσουμε από κοντά. Ό,τι καλύτερο εύχομαι.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2009)

Ό,τι καλύτερο ήταν τελικά. Και πιστεύω ότι το ευχαριστήθηκαν όλοι όσοι βρέθηκαν εκεί (ήταν σχεδόν γεμάτη η αίθουσα). Η εκτέλεση άρτια, τόσο σε σχέση με τους εξωτερικούς παράγοντες (ακουστική χώρου —εντάξει, ήμουν και σε καλή θέση— ποιότητα ήχου) αλλά κυρίως με την τεχνική, το πάθος και την ευαισθησία του καλλιτέχνη. Και για άλλη μια φορά να πω ότι τίποτα δεν με εντυπωσιάζει όσο η άρτια εκτέλεση ενός μουσικού κομματιού χωρίς παρτιτούρα. 

Ευχαριστούμε, Πάνο.


(Βεβαίως, στη συνέχεια της βραδιάς είχαμε και τα δικά μας... ρεσιτάλ και άλλες άρτιες εκτελέσεις, πολύ πίτσι-πίτσι και κανένα πιτσικάτο.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2009)

Μπορεί να μοιάζει φτηνό διαφημιστικό σλόγκαν, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι αν δεν υπήρχε η Λεξιλογία, μπορεί να μην είχα καν πάρει είδηση το γεγονός.

Έτσι, δεν θα είχα ακούσει και δεν θα είχα γνωρίσει χτες έναν εξαιρετικό νέο δεξιοτέχνη πιανίστα και δεν θα είχα περάσει ένα ξεχωριστό βράδυ.

Σπουδαίος καλλιτέχνης! Και πάλι συγχαρητήρια! :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 22, 2009)

Όσοι δεν μπορέσαμε να είμαστε εκεί (), ελπίζουμε σε νέα εμφάνιση (:)).


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2009)

*Πάνος Καράν, ένας πιανίστας που κατακτά το κοινό του*

Από την Καθημερινή της 25ης Νοεμβρίου:

Νίκος Bατόπουλος

ΡΕΣΙΤΑΛ. Τι είναι αυτό που κάνει έναν σολίστα να κρατάει το κοινό κοντά του; Aσφαλώς η δεξιοτεχνία του, αλλά πέραν αυτής η προσωπικότητα του μουσικού, που διακρίνεται στη γλώσσα του σώματος, στην οπτική επικοινωνία, στη σεμνότητα και στη σοβαρότητα, είναι αυτή που δίνει «όγκο» στην όποια δεξιοτεχνία. Το σκεφτόμουν καθώς παρακολουθούσα, το περασμένο Σάββατο, το ρεσιτάλ του 27χρονου πιανίστα Πάνου Καράν στην αίθουσα Δημήτρη Μητρόπουλου (Μέγαρο Μουσικής Αθηνών), όπου ερμήνευσε ένα ιδιαίτερα απαιτητικό πρόγραμμα, σοφά δομημένο, στο οποίο το κύριο βάρος είχαν μπαλάντες του Σοπέν αλλά και οι Δώδεκα Σπουδές (έργο 10), με τις οποίες έκλεισε το ρεσιτάλ.

Μου έκανε εντύπωση η άνεση με την οποία ο πιανίστας έβγαλε ένα τόσο απαιτητικό πρόγραμμα, αλλά κυρίως η απόλυτη προσήλωση, αδιατάρακτη και ασάλευτη, αποτέλεσμα προφανώς βαθιάς μελέτης αλλά και ίδιον χαρακτήρα. Ντυμένος άψογα (και αυτό έχει σημασία, επίσης), ο Πάνος Καράν έδειξε ότι έχει στόφα σολίστα. Όταν είχε λάβει το μήνυμα της αίθουσας ότι το κοινό τον ακολουθούσε, λύθηκε ακόμη πιο πολύ και στο «μπις»* είχε την πολυτέλεια να έχει μια ζεστή και άμεση επικοινωνία.

Στο ιδιαίτερα επιμελημένο πρόγραμμα της συναυλίας, οι σημειώσεις για τα έργα του Σοπέν είναι του ίδιου του Πάνου Καράν, ιδιαίτερα διαφωτιστικές και επιβοηθητικές για την κατανόηση του προγράμματος. Και αυτό είναι ένα στοιχείο στα συν της βραδιάς, που μέσα στο ψυχαγωγικό μωσαϊκό της Αθήνας είχε μια πρόταση.

Ενας νέος Ελληνας καλλιτέχνης, με σπουδές και ήθος και με διεθνείς, ήδη, εμφανίσεις προσέφερε στο κοινό το προϊόν μιας βαθιάς μελέτης αλλά και μερικά από τα ωραιότερα έργα για πιάνο από τη φιλολογία του 19ου αιώνα.

Ορισμένες στιγμές, όπως στην Μπαλάντα αρ. 4 σε φα ελάσσονα, έργο 52 του Σοπέν, η συγκίνηση είχε επιτευχθεί. Ο χώρος δεν είχε σημασία. Ήταν η μουσική.

*Για "μπις" έπαιξε το Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy από τον Καρυοθραύστη του Τσαϊκόφσκι, σε διασκευή για πιάνο Mikhail Pletnev.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikhail_Pletnev


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> [...]
> Ορισμένες στιγμές, όπως στην Μπαλάντα αρ. 4 σε φα ελάσσονα, έργο 52 του Σοπέν, η συγκίνηση είχε επιτευχθεί. Ο χώρος δεν είχε σημασία. Ήταν η μουσική. [...]


 
Γι' αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο χάρηκα που είχα την τύχη να βρεθώ εκεί, για κείνες τις στιγμές που μας χάρισε αβίαστα κι απλόχερα ο Πάνος Καράν.


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Από την Καθημερινή της 25ης Νοεμβρίου:
> 
> Νίκος Bατόπουλος
> στο «μπις»* είχε την πολυτέλεια να έχει μια ζεστή και άμεση επικοινωνία.


Και το ρήμα είναι "μπισάρω";


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 3, 2009)

Για όσους ήθελαν να παρευρεθούν στο Μέγαρο και δεν τα κατάφεραν:
Την Τρίτη 8 Δεκεμβρίου, στις 8.30, στην Εθνική Πινακοθήκη, επαναλαμβάνεται το πρόγραμμα του πρώτου ρεσιτάλ. Η εκδήλωση οργανώνεται από την Κρατική Ορχήστρα Αθηνών και η είσοδος είναι ελεύθερη.
http://www.koa.gr/?i=koa.el.koa_archive.744


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2009)

Τη μέρα που έχω μάθημα...


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 3, 2009)

Τη μέρα που θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών...


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τη μέρα που έχω μάθημα...


Να πάρεις τους μαθητές σου και να πάτε όλοι στο ρεσιτάλ. Και να προσθέσετε μία συνάντηση στο τέλος της σειράς των μαθημάτων! Στο σχολείο που πήγες δεν σας πήγαιναν εκδρομές;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Costas (Dec 12, 2009)

Έχει πλάκα η γλώσσα της! Τυπική Εστία!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 6, 2010)

Γι' αυτούς που δεν μπόρεσαν να δουν το ρεσιτάλ τον Νοέμβριο στο Μέγαρο· για όσους το είδαν και θέλουν να το ξαναδούν. 
Στο Αμερικανικό Κολλέγιο στην Αγ. Παρασκευή, την Παρασκευή 16 Απριλίου, στις 8.30 μμ.
Για εισιτήρια στείλτε μου pm ή email.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2010)

*Open House με τον Πάνο Καράν στο πιάνο σε έργα Chopin, την Παρασκευή 16/4, στο Pierce Αγίας Παρασκευής* 
Tης Eλένης Mπίστικα





Οι άνδρες ώς τα βαθιά γεράματα μιλούν για όσα τους συνέβησαν στον στρατό τον καιρό της θητείας τους. Οι γυναίκες, ιδίως αυτές που πήγαιναν σε σχολεία μόνον θηλέων, θυμούνται τις δικές τους δημιουργικές σκηνές από παραστάσεις που έπαιξαν, από εκθέσεις ζωγραφικής που έλαβαν μέρος, από διαγωνισμούς ανθοδετικής που δεν είχε σημασία τόσο το βραβείο όσο η χαρά να μαζεύεις λουλούδια και να τα παρουσιάζεις...
Στο Αμερικανικό Κολλέγιο Θηλέων, το Pierce College, που στεγαζόταν στο σχολικό συγκρότημα του Ελληνικού, όσες περάσαμε δεν ξεχνούμε την Εκθεση Ανεμώνας, που τις μαζεύαμε στο Campus και τις παρουσιάζαμε σε συνθέσεις στο μεγάλο χολ. ΄Η την πρωινή συγκέντρωση όλων των τάξεων με προσευχή και τον ύμνο (αμερικανικό) της ημέρας που έδινε ώθηση στη μακριά ημέρα, φορτωμένη με μαθήματα που ακολουθούσε, ώς τις 4 το απόγευμα. Οπως δεν ξεχνάμε τη συναυλία που έδωσε για το γυμνάσιο ο νέος ήδη καταξιωμένος σολίστας πιάνου Julien Katsien, αρχίζοντας το πρόγραμμά του με τη «Μικρή Λευκή Αχιβάδα» του Μάνου Χατζιδάκι, δεκαετία ’50! Ο εξαίρετος αυτός πιανίστας σκοτώθηκε σε αεροπορικό δυστύχημα, αλλά η μουσική της «Μικρής Λευκής Αχιβάδας» τον φέρνει πάντα στη μνήμη μας και στις κουβέντες με τις συμμαθήτριες, τώρα με παιδιά και εγγόνια, παράγοντες τέχνης και πολιτισμού στην κοινωνία...
Αυτά θα ’χουν να λένε οι μαθήτριες και οι μαθητές του Pierce της Αγίας Παρασκευής που θα απολαύσουν στο θέατρο του Αμερικανικού Κολλεγίου Ελλάδος (Γραβιάς 6, Αγία Παρασκευή) τη συναυλία που διοργανώνουν οι μαθητικές κοινότητες Γυμνασίου και Λυκείου του Pierce, οι υπεύθυνες για το ετήσιο Open House. Φέτος, το Κολλέγιο εορτάζει 135 χρόνια από την ίδρυσή του. «Αστέρι» της μουσικής βραδιάς, την Παρασκευή 16 Απριλίου, στις 8.30 μ.μ., είναι ο διεθνούς φήμης πιανίστας Πάνος Καράν, απόφοιτος του Pierce 2000, που θα ερμηνεύσει έργα του Frederic Chopin, στο πλαίσιο του Pierce Open House. Η συναυλία είναι μέρος των εορτασμών για τα 200 χρόνια από τη γέννηση του Πολωνού συνθέτη. Τα έσοδα θα διατεθούν για φιλανθρωπικούς σκοπούς. Στην απόφοιτο του Pierce την πρόσκληση έστειλε ο κ. Χαρίλαος Δασκαλοθανάσης, διευθυντής Τύπου και λοιπών ΜΜΕ και εκδόσεων του Αμερικανικού Κολλεγίου Ελλάδος. Στον Πάνο Καράν, αφορμή γι’ αυτό το νοσταλγικό σημείωμα, μεγάλη διεθνή επιτυχία και να μην ξεχνά το σχολειό του. Τιμές εισιτηρίων, 10, 20, 25 ευρώ.




Hμερομηνία : _13/4/10_ 
*Copyright: http://www.kathimerini.gr*


----------



## Alexandra (May 11, 2010)

Μια συνέντευξη που δόθηκε στην ΕΡΤ Digital. Για χάρη των αγγλόφωνων φίλων, έχω προσθέσει αγγλικούς υποτίτλους.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2010)

Στις 2 Νοεμβρίου, 8.30 μ.μ. στο Ίδρυμα Θεοχαράκη, Βασ. Σοφίας 9 & Μέρλιν.​ 
Σ' αυτό το ρεσιτάλ, το πρόγραμμα είναι αρκετά πρωτότυπο: στο 2ο μέρος παρουσιάζεται το 1ο Κοντσέρτο για Πιάνο του Σοπέν στην αρχική εκδοχή του, γραμμένο για κουιντέτο με πιάνο. Συμμετέχει το New Athens Quartet, που αποτελείται από τους Έλενα Κισελιόβα, βιολί, Ιρίνα Σαλενκόβα, βιολί, Χάρη Γκίτζιο, βιόλα και Αμαλία Γιαννοπούλου, τσέλο.

Εισιτήρια πωλούνται τηλεφωνικά στο Ίδρυμα Θεοχαράκη, αλλά και online. Τα έσοδα του ρεσιτάλ θα διατεθούν για τους σκοπούς του Keys of Change.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2010)

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω μερικά λόγια σχετικά με το Keys of Change, που είναι το πρότζεκτ στο οποίο θα διατεθούν τα έσοδα από το ρεσιτάλ που αναφέρεται πιο πάνω.

*ΜΠΑΧ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΙΘΑΓΕΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΜΑΖΟΝΙΟΥ*​ 
*Από το Κάρνεγκι Χολ στο τροπικό δάσος: Το ταξίδι ενός πιανίστα στον Αμαζόνιο*​ 
Πόσα πλήκτρα έχει το πιάνο; Ο Έλληνας κλασικός πιανίστας Πάνος Καράν θα ξεκινήσει τον Μάρτιο του 2011 ένα ταξίδι 5.000 μιλίων κατά μήκος του Αμαζονίου με ένα φορητό πιάνο, με την ελπίδα ότι μερικά από τα πιο απομονωμένα ακροατήρια στον κόσμο θα ανακαλύψουν την απάντηση. Η ιδέα είναι απλή: να παρουσιάσει την κλασική μουσική σε ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν εκτεθεί ποτέ στη μουσική μας.





​ «Αναρωτιέμαι πώς θα αντιδράσουν τα παιδιά των ιθαγενών σ’ αυτές τις απομακρυσμένες κοινότητες, όταν θ’ ακούσουν ένα Πρελούδιο και Φούγκα του Μπαχ και τι εικόνες θα ζωγραφίσουν όταν ακούσουν ένα Νυχτερινό του Σοπέν; Ποια θα είναι τα συναισθήματά τους και οι αντιδράσεις τους; Σ’ έναν κόσμο όπου τα πάντα έχουν χαρτογραφηθεί ξανά και ξανά, σε άτλαντες, δορυφορικά συστήματα και τουριστικούς οδηγούς, πώς θα μπορούσαμε να παρουσιάσουμε τη μουσική μας σαν εξωτική;», σχολιάζει ο Πάνος Καράν. «Ως μουσικός, περιμένω αυτό το ταξίδι με ανείπωτο ενθουσιασμό, για να ικανοποιήσω τη δική μου μουσική παραξενιά. Αλλά με αυτό το ταξίδι, και στους μήνες που θα προηγηθούν, ελπίζω να κάνω γνωστές σε ευρύτερο κοινό τις προκλήσεις που αντιμετωπίζουν αυτές οι κοινότητες καθώς και την ανάγκη προστασίας αυτού του ανεκτίμητου οικοσυστήματος.» Η διευκόλυνση της πρόσβασης των παιδιών στην εκπαίδευση, βοηθώντας ταυτόχρονα την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος του μεγαλύτερου ποταμού στον κόσμο, θα βρίσκεται στο επίκεντρο αυτής της εκστρατείας εξεύρεσης οικονομικών πόρων.





​ Ο Πάνος Καράν δεν είναι πρωτόπειρος στον συναυλιακό χώρο, αφού έχει εμφανιστεί σε αίθουσες όπως το Κάρνεγκι Χολ της Νέας Υόρκης, το Ερμιτάζ της Αγίας Πετρούπολης και το Μέγαρο Μουσικής Αθηνών. Ούτε σχεδιάζει να εγκαταλείψει σύντομα την επίσημη συναυλιακή σκηνή· τους επόμενους μήνες έχει εξίσου εντυπωσιακό πρόγραμμα εμφανίσεων· ανάμεσά τους και νέα ρεσιτάλ στο Κάρνεγκι Χολ και στο Μέγαρο, μια περιοδεία στη Ρωσία κι ένα ρεσιτάλ στο Κοντσερτχάους της Βιέννης. Αλλά στη διάρκεια του Keys of Change, «Πλήκτρα για την Αλλαγή» – όπως είναι το συμβολικό όνομα αυτού του εγχειρήματος – ελπίζει να παίξει μπροστά σε 88 διαφορετικά ακροατήρια στον Αμαζόνιο. Παράλληλα, έχει δεσμευτεί να δώσει 88 συναυλίες για την εξεύρεση πόρων σε αίθουσες από την Αθήνα μέχρι τη Νέα Υόρκη. Και όλα αυτά μέσα σε 88 εβδομάδες. Μπορεί να μαντέψει κανείς πόσα πλήκτρα έχει το πιάνο;

To Keys of Change στο Facebook.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 22, 2010)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον και πρωτότυπο! 
Μπράβο στον Πάνο, να τον χαίρεσαι, Άλεξ! :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2010)

Είναι υπέροχο, είναι πανέξυπνο, και θέλουμε μετά και μια ταινία 88 λεπτών!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. Εννοείται ότι θα μαγνητοσκοπηθούν κάποια πράγματα. Η εκκίνηση από το Εκουαδόρ είναι προγραμματισμένη για την 1η Μαρτίου 2011.


----------

